
Break it Baby, break it – How the network sniffer “Wireshark” can break Rubygems - paul_programmer
https://www.fedux.org/articles/2015/11/05/break-it-baby-break-it-how-the-network-sniffer-wireshark-can-break-rubygems.html
======
tired_man
You'll find that some of Barracuda'a PC VPN products also leave behind massive
log files.

